# Problem in cups configuration

## YuriyRusinov

I have 2 network printers in cups. One of them have incorrect location, but if I try to remove it gnome-cups-manager failed and web form gives error "xtra.ipa.rssi.ru could not be found", here is my /etc/cups/printers.conf 

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Tue Apr 26 13:03:13 2005

<DefaultPrinter LaserJet>

Info HP LaserJet 1320

Location 

DeviceURI smb://SPOD/hpLaserJ1320

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

 and my lpstat -l -p

```

printer LaserJet is idle.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

   Form mounted:

   Content types: any

   Printer types: unknown

   Description: HP LaserJet 1320

   Alerts: none

   Location: 

   Connection: direct

   Interface: /etc/cups/ppd/LaserJet.ppd

   On fault: no alert

   After fault: continue

   Users allowed:

      (all)

   Forms allowed:

      (none)

   Banner required

   Charset sets:

      (none)

   Default pitch:

   Default page size:

   Default port settings:

printer Printer is idle.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

   Form mounted:

   Content types: any

   Printer types: unknown

   Description: HP LaserJet 1100

   Alerts: none

   Location: xtra

   Connection: remote

   Interface: ipp://xtra.ipa.rssi.ru/printers/Printer.ppd

   On fault: no alert

   After fault: continue

   Users allowed:

      (all)

   Forms allowed:

      (none)

   Banner required

   Charset sets:

      (none)

   Default pitch:

   Default page size:

   Default port settings:

```

Any ideas ?

----------

## Kanniball

have you tried the web interface to configure cups?

I have tried some other and found the native web the best one.

to use it start the cupsd (/etc/init.d/cupsd start)

and then point your browser to 127.0.0.1:631 and login as root  :Wink: 

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Yes I tried web interface, but when I attempt to remove this printer, error is occur "xtra.ipa.rssi.ru cannot be found. Please check the server name and try again", if I remove this printer via foomatic-configure it removed, but after some time it appears again  :Question:  Where are trubles  :Question: 

----------

## Kanniball

well, ttry new config files, backup the old ones and create new ones from the examples.

and then try to configure the printer again.

And check for logs... there's a lot of info there that can be usefull.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

OK I try to restart cups without any printers and part of my /var/log/cups/error_log file is here

```

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:07 +0400] Listening to 0:631

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:07 +0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:07 +0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:07 +0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:07 +0400] Full reload is required.

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:17 +0400] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 294 PPDs...

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:18 +0400] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:18 +0400] Full reload complete.

I [28/Apr/2005:11:44:28 +0400] Added remote printer "Printer"...

```

my /etc/cups/printers.conf file is empty.

----------

## Kanniball

this is weird. do you really have that "Printer"??

Here is my printers.conf: 

 *Quote:*   

> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23
> 
> # Written by cupsd on Sáb 09 Abr 2005 17:14:28 UTC
> 
> <DefaultPrinter LaserJet>
> ...

 

this is for my LaserJet4l.

Take a look at cupsd.conf  and see if the printers config file is not defined as other file.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

 *Kanniball wrote:*   

> this is weird. do you really have that "Printer"??
> 
> 

  No I have not this printer, but another machine with Mandrake Linux in our local network have this printer with incorrectly configured samba. But if I try to configure any another printer(s) via samba, this one is catched and overload smb: address.

----------

## darkphader

Looks like you can't remove it because the printer is defined on another system.

You should, however, be able to add and configure a different printer, properly setup, to accomplish the task.

Note that if you are trying to print to an smb printer that the recent samba ebuilds fail to make the cups backend smb symlink. You may have to create it manually.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Thanks a lot, problem was solved, I add new printer and reemerge ghostscript.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi guys,

I have the HP LaserJet 1320n printer and am able through the web interface of the same printer to monitor the entire status of the printer, as well as setting it up. I just point my web browser to the printer IP.

Now, I have a problem when I print pictures. Usually, it takes some time to make the printer print a picture. Is this normal? I was told by HP support that usually if I print with a Postscript driver all the calculations are done from the pc side and the printer when receives the file only has to print the picture. If you do not use a postscript driver then the printer has to do all the calculations.

So, I am wondering what do I have/use?

Here are some info about my printer:

This is the driver I use: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1320

I use hpijs net-print/hpijs-1.7.1  USE="cups foomaticdb ppds" and not hplip net-print/hplip-0.9.8-r2

Should I use hplip or am I fine with hpijs?

```
Product Name:       hp LaserJet 1320 series

Firmware Datecode:    20041024

Total Memory:    80 MBytes

Available Memory:    66.15 MBytes

Max Print Quality:    ProRes 1200

```

```
~ # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Tue Mar 21 09:07:31 2006

<DefaultPrinter HP_LaserJet-1320n>

Info HP LaserJet 1320n Postscript

Location Front Desk

DeviceURI socket://192.168.1.105:

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>
```

```
~ $ lpstat -l -p

printer HP_LaserJet-1320n now printing HP_LaserJet-1320n-10.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

        Connected to host, sending print job...

        Form mounted:

        Content types: any

        Printer types: unknown

        Description: HP LaserJet 1320n Postscript

        Alerts: none

        Location: Front Desk

        Connection: direct

        Interface: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet-1320n.ppd

        On fault: no alert

        After fault: continue

        Users allowed:

                (all)

        Forms allowed:

                (none)

        Banner required

        Charset sets:

                (none)

        Default pitch:

        Default page size:

        Default port settings:
```

Obviously, when I print text prints fine and fast.

Thank you for your reply,

Spiro

----------

## darkphader

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Now, I have a problem when I print pictures. Usually, it takes some time to make the printer print a picture. Is this normal? I was told by HP support that usually if I print with a Postscript driver all the calculations are done from the pc side and the printer when receives the file only has to print the picture. If you do not use a postscript driver then the printer has to do all the calculations.
> 
> So, I am wondering what do I have/use?

 

Your printer supports PS level 2 and that's what you should send it. 'Nixes natively talk PS so this is usually the best way to communicate with printers when the printer has such capabilities. To use postscript a printer needs a real print engine to process the commands, unlike most Windows GDI printers where the driver that runs on the system is actually the print engine and your system does all of the work. The delay is probably your system converting the photos to postscript code.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

is the printer driver the correct one, that you know? I have posted in my above thread.

Also, if the driver is correct I still fail to understand why the printer takes so long. I submit the printout through that driver. Am I doing something wrong or do I have wrong settings, perhaps? I ask this because I assume my PC (Linux cups) should take care of elaboration, right?

My CUPS settings is set to: HP LaserJet 1320 Foomatic/Postscript (recommended)

Moreover, when selecting the proper printer driver with CUPS (with the aid of KDE Printing Manager) I have these choices: LaserJet 1320  LaserJet 1320 hpijs  LaserJet 1320 Postscript  LaserJet 1320 series  or chose Others... or select Postscript printer or Raw printer (no driver needed). Any hint on this? How to make sure I select and use what I either downloaded from cups website or what is present in cups by default? And, what about hpijs?

thanks for the clarifications,

Spiro

----------

## darkphader

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> is the printer driver the correct one, that you know? I have posted in my above thread.
> 
> Also, if the driver is correct I still fail to understand why the printer takes so long. I submit the printout through that driver. Am I doing something wrong or do I have wrong settings, perhaps? I ask this because I assume my PC (Linux cups) should take care of elaboration, right?
> 
> My CUPS settings is set to: HP LaserJet 1320 Foomatic/Postscript (recommended)
> ...

 

Shouldn't need anything from Foomatic to print to a postscript printer. With a PS printer you could use generic postscript or even raw but using the proper PPD will allow you to control various printer settings and options. So try just the plain LaserJet 1320 Postscript driver.

As for doing anything wrong that depends. What size picture are you trying to print? Is it already properly sized, with an LPI for print versus screen, and grayscale? Or are you asking the printing software to do all of the conversions on the fly?

Chris

----------

